# I would have had to have + participle



## curlyboy20

Bom dia a todos!

Pergunto-me como se pode dizer "I would have had to have + participle" em português. Por exemplo: I didn't get the internet service installed because I would have had to have paid a lot of money"

A minha tentativa: Nao conetei o serviço de internete porque *houvesse tido que pagar *muito dinheiro.

Acho que isso está correto mas nao sei se a seguinte oraçao faria sentido: Nao conetei o serviço de internete porque* houvesse tido que ter pagado* muito dinheiro.

Esta última é mais similar ao inglês no contexto gramatical mas nao estou certo se sao bem aos ouvidos dos lusófonos. 

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## Vanda

Por exemplo: I didn't get the internet service installed because I would have had to have paid a lot of money"


Não instalei a internet porque teria que pagar muito dinheiro.

Também:
... porque teria que ter pago muito dinheiro.

Dependendo do seu contexto, você pode usar formas diferentes para
would have had 
teria que pagar
teria que ter tido tempo para isso
teria que ter telefonado com antecedência


----------



## spohreis

curlyboy20 said:


> I would have had to have paid a lot of money"
> Obrigado desde já!



Eu teria que ter pago um bocado de dinheiro.

Ops! A Vanda já tinha respondido.


----------



## curlyboy20

Ahhh já vejo. Mas acho que a primeira parte da estrutura seria _teria que...._esqueci que em português usa-se o verbo "ter" em vez de "haver".....Obrigado!


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



curlyboy20 said:


> Ahhh já vejo. Mas acho que a primeira parte da estrutura seria _teria que...._esqueci que em português usa-se o verbo "ter" em vez de "haver".....Obrigado!



*Haver* também é possível, porém menos comum.

_Haveria de ter pago_

Até.:


----------



## fernandobn97007

Apesar de *pagado* soar estranho, também está certo.


> Também:
> ... porque teria que ter pago muito dinheiro.


 
...porque teria que ter *pagado* muito dinheiro


----------



## ignisvandevol

fernandobn97007 said:


> Apesar de *pagado* soar estranho, também está certo.
> 
> 
> ...porque teria que ter *pagado* muito dinheiro



pagado como alguns verbos em Português não se usa com este tipo de conjugação. Eu não me recordo bem como vai a regra mas acho que é do tipo:
"ter pago"
"havia pagado"

Não sou muito bom em gramática mas sei que existe diferença, se calhar é ao contrário "ter pagado" e "havia pago", espero que venha alguém mais experiente em gramática para tirar a dúvida.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

I would have had to have paid  - cruz credo!! Mas alguém diz isso em inglês??? Não há aí haves a mais? Não é *I would have had to pay*, muito simplesmente?

E *pagado* acho que não. Pagar tem particípio irregular: *pago*. Quando existem os dois particípios, regular e irregular, a regra é: ser + irregular (ser morto) e ter + regular (ter matado).


----------



## curlyboy20

Pode-se dizer isso em inglês, e tens razao, Atomina. É mais simple dizer "I would have had to pay" mas muitas pessoas usam ambas frases. 

Acho que estava pensando em espanhol quando escrevi a frase. Agora me lembro que os verbos ganhar, gastar y pagar sao irregulares fixos em portuguës, entao as formas do particípio deles sao somente _ganho, gasto, pago. _


----------



## ignisvandevol

Atomina said:


> I would have had to have paid  - cruz credo!! Mas alguém diz isso em inglês??? Não há aí haves a mais? Não é *I would have had to pay*, muito simplesmente?
> 
> E *pagado* acho que não. Pagar tem particípio irregular: *pago*. Quando existem os dois particípios, regular e irregular, a regra é: ser + irregular (ser morto) e ter + regular (ter matado).



isso mesmo nina, _ter pago_ e _havia pago_ então? nunca _pagado_?


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Ah é que nunca em 43 anos de inglês quase diário ouvi ou li tal expressão. 

Olha o meu exemplo foi muito mau! "morto" é do verbo morrer e "matado" é do verbo matar, que burrice que eu escrevi! Deixa-me ver um exemplo melhor:

"Esta palavra não deve *ser empregue*"
"A prof. ralhou-me por *ter empregado* essa palavra"

Se bem que aqui assim em Portugal a tendência é para usar a forma irregular em todas as circunstâncias, de forma que já há peritos que dizem que ambas são correctas.

Em resposta também a Ignis, eu tinha a sensação de ter lido que *pagado* estava em desuso, mas ainda há quem admita o seu uso. Fui procurar o link do ciberdúvidas, é http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=23858


----------



## curlyboy20

A forma regular é usada na voz ativa e a irregular é usada na voz pasiva.

"Eles têm *entregado* os papéis" (Voz ativa)
"Os papéis foram *entregues*" (Voz passiva)


----------



## fernandobn97007

> I would have had to have paid - cruz credo!! Mas alguém diz isso em inglês??? Não há aí haves a mais? Não é *I would have had to pay*, muito simplesmente?
> 
> E *pagado* acho que não. Pagar tem particípio irregular: *pago*. Quando existem os dois particípios, regular e irregular, a regra é: ser + irregular (ser morto) e ter + regular (ter matado).


 
Insisto no que disse senão vejamos



> *Quinta-feira, 27 de Março de 2008*
> 
> *Tem pago ou tem pagado? *
> 
> 
> 
> Dad Squarisi esclarece:
> Afinal, é pago ou pagado? A questão é mais velha que Matusalém. Mas, volta e meia, ressurge. A razão: o verbo pagar joga no time dos generosos. Tem dois particípios. Um regular: pagado. Outro irregular: pago.
> Quando usar um ou outro? Depende do auxiliar. Ter e haver exigem o particípio regular (tinha ou havia pagado). Ser e estar, o irregular (foi ou estava pago). Simples, não? Por que, então, a trapalhada? Acontece que pagar é pra lá de permissivo. Ele joga em dois times. Aceita a regra. Mas aceita também a forma pago com todos os auxiliares (foi pago, está pago, tem pago, havia pago).
> Resumo da ópera: com o particípio de pagar, só há uma saída. É acertar.​
> 
> Por Dauro Veras às 12:00


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Pois, mas nem todos os entendidos têm a mesma opinião, veja:

Considera-se, mesmo, que o particípio regular do verbo *pagar*(*pagado*), por exemplo, já caiu em desuso. http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=23858

[Resposta] Em primeiro lugar, a forma pagado realmente está em desuso. Utiliza-se *pago* como particípio passado do verbo pagar. http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=3165

Há tempos a esta parte, há verbos em que se está a pôr de lado a forma regular e a empregar-se a forma irregular. Um deles é *pagar*:
3. - Eu já *tinha pago* a conta.
4. - A conta *está paga*.  http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=1007

Resposta] Compreendo que *pagado* não lhe soe bem, pois este exemplo não é, realmente, o melhor, dado que o verbo *pagar* é um verbo irregular no particípio passado (*pago*) e não um verbo com particípio duplo como *acender* (*acendido/aceso*) 
http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=12232


----------



## white_ray

Atomina said:


> Resposta] Compreendo que *pagado* não lhe soe bem, pois este exemplo não é, realmente, o melhor, dado que o verbo *pagar* é um verbo irregular no particípio passado (*pago*) e não um verbo com particípio duplo como *acender* (*acendido/aceso*)
> http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=12232


 
Ola a todos, que conversa interessante! 

Foi essa mesmo a regra que eu aprendi na universidade:

- com* -ter* utiliza-se o partiipio regular: "ter pagado"; "ter entregado"
- com -*ser e estar* utiliza-se o participio irregular: "ser entregue"; "estar entregue"

O problema que se apresenta é que as pessoas que desconhecem a regra tomam o participio irregular como unico correcto, dado ser o mais utilizado.

A verdade é que, como ja constatamos, é natural ouvir dizer que "pagado" esta incorrecto porque ja soa como tal...

A lingua sempre a evoluir! 
wr


----------



## curlyboy20

Concordo como o raio branco (white ray ). Eu aprendi isso mesmo nas minhas aulas.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Mina

Concordo que o uso de *pagado* caiu em desuso talvez pelo portugues ser uma língua difícil. Mais dizer que está errado não. Pode-se usar das duas maneiras ele tem dois particípios.



> Resposta] Compreendo que *pagado* não lhe soe bem, pois este exemplo não é, realmente, o melhor, dado que o verbo *pagar* é um verbo irregular no particípio passado (*pago*) e não um verbo com particípio duplo como *acender* (*acendido/aceso*)
> http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=12232


 
Na verdade soa muito bem pois aprendi assim, soa estranho para os outros. Eu só tenho medo que um dia alguém diga que *vai vim *está correto no lugar de *virá. *


----------



## spohreis

Se alguém buscar na memória por "ter pagado mico", vai concluir que *pagado* pode ter caído em desuso, mas talvez em certos meios sociais.

Se você procurar no Google por ""pagado" 2008 folha", vai ver que tem muita gente de respeito ainda escrevendo *pagado*.

Me lembro quando era jovem e as pessoas riam quando eu falava que "tinha pagado".


----------



## white_ray

E isso mesmo Curl. 
Eu partilho o teu medo Fernando! Também ouço por vezes "p'ra mim fazer" e pegunto-me se sera possivel que esteja correcto... 
Também considero que ambos os participios são correctos e existentes, so que alguns são mais ou menos utilizados por determinada pessoa.
Ja ouvi dizer tantas vezes "esta errado" que às vezes utilizo os irregulares so para evitar explicar toda a regra...
Ai a preguiça... 
wr


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Fernando (e todos os outros), eu só disse que não se aplica, não que estava errado. OK falei mais pela minha experiência.... tenho 51 anos e confesso que nunca ouvi dizer "pagado" em Portugal (mesmo na província onde vivi até à juventude).
E como vês pelos consultores do Ciberdúvidas, nem eles estão de acordo; um até diz que "pagar" só tem um particípio passado e é o irregular (pago).
Estou plenamente de acordo contigo, lá por muitas pessoas dizerem uma burrice ela não passa a ficar certa por isso!
No entanto, existe uma evolução da língua, vê como é difícil para os nossos adolescentes compreenderem Camões. 
A minha questão é: onde é que traçamos uma linha? Qual é a fronteira entre "burrice consagrada pelo uso" e "evolução"?
Penso que não é uma questão fácil, e como dizemos em Portugal "dá pano para mangas".
No final dos anos 70 em Portugal assistimos a um assalto ao nosso vocabulário certinho, bem delineado e imutável dos tempos da estagnação salazarista.
Foram as novelas brasileiras, foi a onda de retornados de África. Palavras/expressões como "bué" e "cara legal" invadiram o nosso quotidiano verbal, até aí tão limitado e rotineiro. 
Em breve teremos o novo acordo ortográfico em vigor. Mais um "choque linguístico" a caminho? Ou apenas ortográfico? Vai-me custar escrever certas palavras de outra maneira. Ação? Direto? Ótimo? Será que me vou adaptar?
Pelo que vejo, houve palavras que caíram em desuso em Portugal mas não no Brasil.
E vice-versa. Tudo bem, mas é compreensível que um uso obsoleto passe por erro.
Se você disser "ter pagado" em Portugal, será olhado como ignorante; se eu disser "ter pago" no Brasil, acontecer-me-á o mesmo.
Não sei se o Acordo contempla estas questões.
Até lá... o melhor é falar dentro do genericamente aceite (desde que não seja burrice evidente)...


----------



## fernandobn97007

Concordo em gênero, número e grau com voce Mina, colocou muito bem! Nós esquecemos que há tantas controvérsias nas regras da nossa língua. E o melhor mesmo é ficar dentro do genéricamente aceito.


----------



## white_ray

Atomina said:


> Fernando (e todos os outros), eu só disse que não se aplica, não que estava errado. OK falei mais pela minha experiência....
> Se você disser "ter pagado" em Portugal, será olhado como ignorante; se eu disser "ter pago" no Brasil, acontecer-me-á o mesmo.
> Não sei se o Acordo contempla estas questões.
> Até lá... o melhor é falar dentro do genericamente aceite (desde que não seja burrice evidente)...


At, prometo que ja ouvi dizer ‘pagado’ e que também o disse eu mesma. 
Mas creio que certos participios irreguilares venceram pela utilizaçao massiva!
Mesmo explicando a regra, a dita cuja soa tão mal aos ouvidos de certas pessoas, que estas pensarão eternamente que esta incorrecto, o que é compreensivel.

Fernando, neste caso a tua sugestão foi aceite (e não aceitada), hehe 
wr


----------



## Alentugano

white_ray said:


> At, prometo que ja ouvi dizer ‘pagado’ e que também o disse eu mesma.


Eu também, ouvi dizer e já disse. No entanto, somos levados a pensar que é incorrecto, devido a um uso massivo da outra forma, como afirma a White Ray. Até já tenho receio de usar termos como _entregado/a, empregado/a, imprimido/a, etc. _pois, pela forma como as pessoa franzem a sobrancelha, parece que estou a dizer uma grande asneira.




white_ray said:


> Fernando, neste caso a tua sugestão foi aceite (e não aceitada), hehe
> wr


Penso que o Fernando utilizaria mais naturalmente _foi aceit*a*_.


----------



## NY-RJ

Alentugano said:


> Penso que o Fernando utilizaria mais naturalmente _foi aceit*a*_.



De fato, sendo também do Rio de Janeiro, eu diria naturalmente que a sugestão foi _aceit*a*_. 

Fui consultar o Ciberdúvidas, e eis aqui o que ele tem a dizer:



> Tanto é correcto o particípio passado *aceito/a* como *aceite*. Estão, portanto, correctas as frases:
> a) A proposta foi *aceite*.
> b) A proposta foi *aceita*.
> c) O requerimento foi *aceito*.
> No Brasil, usam muito as frases b) e c).
> O verbo *aceitar*, além dos particípios passados *aceito* e *aceite*, irregulares, tem ainda *aceitado*, regular. O irregular usa-se com os auxiliares *ser* e *estar*; o regular, com os verbos *ter* e *haver*.


(ciberduvidas _"ponto"_ sapo _"ponto"_ pt/pergunta _"ponto" _php?id=405)
(Perdoem-me, como ainda não tenho 30 posts, não posso postar hyperlinks!)


Portanto estamos todos certos! 




> Originally Posted by *Atomina, the atomic nina*
> Se você disser "ter pagado" em Portugal, será olhado como ignorante; se eu disser "ter pago" no Brasil, acontecer-me-á o mesmo.


No Brasil, "ter pago" soa igualmente correto, pelo menos aos meus ouvidos cariocas. Eu usaria tanto uma forma quanto a outra, mas pensando bem, prefiro "ter pago", parece-me mais natural. (Fico feliz e aliviado, no entanto, em saber que ambas estão corretas!)


NY-RJ


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Sabem que mais, já não me sinto à vontade para "julgar" quem emprega mal os particípios. Os gramáticos não se entendem, uns dizem uma coisa, outros outra, alguns termos já caíram em desuso numas zonas e outras não, etc.
Vou falar como sempre falei e pronto!


----------



## white_ray

Alentugano said:


> ...pois, pela forma como as pessoa franzem a sobrancelha, parece que estou a dizer uma grande asneira.


Exactamente! Como ja observado anteriormente, so mesmo quando se sinto com paciência para explicar a regra e ainda assim a sobrancelha nem sempre desfranze... 


Alentugano said:


> Penso que o Fernando utilizaria mais naturalmente _foi aceit*a*_.


Obrigado pelo lembrete! 
Creio que sempre ouvi dizer a forma invariavel "aceite" em Portugal, mas também ja ouvi brasileiros fazerem o acordo em género. 



NY-RJ said:


> Portanto estamos todos certos!
> No Brasil, "ter pago" soa igualmente correto, pelo menos aos meus ouvidos cariocas. Eu usaria tanto uma forma quanto a outra, mas pensando bem, prefiro "ter pago", parece-me mais natural. (Fico feliz e aliviado, no entanto, em saber que ambas estão corretas!)
> NY-RJ


De qualquer das maneiras é bem pratico!! 



Atomina said:


> Sabem que mais, já não me sinto à vontade para "julgar" quem emprega mal os particípios. Os gramáticos não se entendem, uns dizem uma coisa, outros outra, alguns termos já caíram em desuso numas zonas e outras não, etc.
> Vou falar como sempre falei e pronto!


Melhor conclusão impossivel At!! 
wr


----------



## curlyboy20

Bom, esta verdadeiramente foi uma boa discussao! Obrigado pelas respostas e por "hijacking" o meu thread.


----------

